# Eldar Warp Hunter from Forge World



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

Our friends at Forge World have released a new Eldar vehicle, the Warp Hunter. Available for pre-order and shipping commences on the 24th of January, 2011. Price is £35.70 or $56.00 USD or €42.00.










*FORGE WORLD SITE*

*EXPERIMENTAL RULES FOR THE WARP HUNTER*


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

really like that model


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Looks just like every other eldar vehicle I've seen... cheers for posting it up mate.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Flamer D-Cannon... hahaaaaaaa hahaaaaaaa...


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Oh Forge World, you so silly.

Way to make the Fire Prism obsolete.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Fire Prism still has a role that this doesn't cover, i.e. trashing light vehicles and twin-linked large blasts of killing Marines on 2+ from 60" away.

I'd have preferred it if it was a Blast Pulse Laser, but can't really complain considering what it does have.

Yay for making Heavy Support more crowded than it already was. Good show.


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

Katie Drake said:


> Oh Forge World, you so silly.
> 
> Way to make the Fire Prism obsolete.


Nah it costs more than a Prism, shorter range and worse against light vehicles (AV10-12) than a Prism. Prism is also Tourney legal.


----------



## Jereko (Jan 12, 2011)

The look of it does give my railgun a little bit of an inferiority complex.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Sit 72" away, then see what's inferior.

And yeah, basically a Wave Serpent Cobra for design, so no marks there for ingenuity or design.


----------



## Mathai (Sep 1, 2010)

The limited range, no twin linkage, and lower BS makes for enough Variety I think. Especially with the bigger pointcost.

And I actually like how Eldar craft stick to a similar aesthetic like they do. In game fluff terms, they have the greatest technology levels. So they dont need to manufatcure multiple chassis to fit their different weapon platforms. he basic Falcon body is the ultimate (Again, in game fluffwise) design, and therefore they dont need to alter it. it gives their armies a touch of uniformity that I like. Especially since their infantry forces are so very different from each other. xp


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Vaz said:


> And yeah, basically a Wave Serpent Cobra for design, so no marks there for ingenuity or design.


yeah, unlike every single vehicle in 40k, they are all ingenius original designs.

hell how lazy can you be to stick to the Eldar design look and feel of the vehicles they have, should of made it a giant cude.


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

How does the pilot turn left? He cant see anything because of the blood hugh gun!

I prefer when forge world do something a bit different. The hornet springs to mind, as it still has similar design traits but looks massivly different to standard Eldar stuff.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

The Heavy Support section is starting to look really overcrowded now. Although rules wise I prefer the shadow spectres rather than this.


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

Yeah if you're playing FW then Eldar has, as competitive choices, Fire Prisms, Warp Hunters, Shadow Spectres, War Walker and Falcons in Heavy support. But come on all Eldar slots are great I mean in Fast Attack we have........erm.....yeah I've got nothing.


----------



## Pssyche (Mar 21, 2009)

"I prefer when forge world do something a bit different. The hornet springs to mind, as it still has similar design traits but looks massivly different to standard Eldar stuff."

Have you seen the pictures of the Eldar Lynx, yet?
It has one Pulsar mounted on a hull that is very reminiscent of the Scorpion Super Heavy Grav Tank. It looks a touch smaller, though. 
The left side wings and hull seem to be joined to the right side wings and hull by a very small bridge-cum-weapon mounting that appears to be just a shade bigger than a plastic cockpit canopy.

Bearing in mind that it's a resin model (and that's brittle enough at the best of times) it looks VERY, VERY FRAGILE where the weapon is mounted. 
I suspect a lot of people will end up with the model snapping into two halves, unless they undertake some serious pinning.


That won't stop me buying it though...



Just found the picture of the Lynx again, here it is.


----------

